# Happy Birthday FordMike65!



## rustjunkie (Nov 17, 2016)

Happy Birthday Mike! I hope it's a fun and memorable four-o


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Nov 17, 2016)

Happy birthday Mike!


----------



## jd56 (Nov 17, 2016)

Have a great day Mike!





Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bentwoody66 (Nov 17, 2016)

Oh no!!!!!! It can't be Mikes birthday? Happy birthday!!!


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 17, 2016)

Oh, no!
Here goes another three week, hundred page thread on what a fabulous guy Mike is.
Well, you are a fabulous guy, Mike.
So, I guess the least I can do on page one, is say,

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, MIKE!

The big 40? Wow! 
That was a great year for Fords, so that would be an appropriate age for a guy named,
Fordmike.


----------



## dfa242 (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 17, 2016)

Ok....so I was a week early... @fordmike65

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 17, 2016)

Happy birthday Big Guy!!


----------



## larock65 (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 17, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rickyd (Nov 17, 2016)

Happy birthday Mike, 40 damn that's old but don't dwell on it ride a bike downtown to the pub someone will fetch you home tell em to bring a truck for you and the bike!


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 17, 2016)

Happy Anniversary of your birth.
40 is not That old; you're only as old as you feel.
Have fun!


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 17, 2016)

Happy birthday Mike! 40 is the new 21! Go out and celebrate like it's '97!!

Chad


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 17, 2016)

!!! yadhtriB yppaH


----------



## lulu (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Nov 17, 2016)

Happy Birthday !!!!


----------



## Dale Alan (Nov 17, 2016)

Happy Birthday Mike,enjoy !


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 17, 2016)

Happy Birthday homeslice!


----------



## bricycle (Nov 17, 2016)

Your Birthday AGAIN???
Happy Hatchday Mike!


----------



## Pedal pushers (Nov 17, 2016)

Happy birthday Burks!!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## Boris (Nov 17, 2016)

Happy Birthday Mike!!!!


----------



## bicycle larry (Nov 17, 2016)

happy birthday mike and many more  !!!! from bicycle larry  ontario canada


----------



## higgens (Nov 17, 2016)

Happy bday time to finish those bikes before yer to old to ride em


----------



## cds2323 (Nov 17, 2016)

Happy Birthday!!!     Ride a Colson today!


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 17, 2016)

cds2323 said:


> Happy Birthday!!!     Ride a Colson today!



Where did you find that picture!?!?!?!?! AWESOME!!!!! 1936 Completely Equipped Motorbike!!!


----------



## Jarod24 (Nov 17, 2016)

Happy birthday bro, hope ya have time to ride a bike and enjoy a beer!


----------



## cds2323 (Nov 17, 2016)

Found it somewhere lurking in the interweb. Special just for you.


Quotes didn't post.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 17, 2016)

cds2323 said:


> Found it somewhere lurking in the interweb. Special just for you.
> 
> 
> Quotes didn't post.



THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rust_Trader (Nov 17, 2016)

Happy B-Day Mike!


----------



## None (Nov 17, 2016)

Happy Birthday to my brother from another mother! @fordmike have a cold one* for me and ride on!


----------



## Flat Tire (Nov 17, 2016)

Happy Birthday! Get out & Ride!


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 17, 2016)

Happy birthday big fellow.

Get your drink on


----------



## dave the wave (Nov 17, 2016)

Happy Birthday !!


----------



## XBPete (Nov 17, 2016)

Happy Birthday Mike, here is a song for ya!


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Nov 17, 2016)

Happy birthday brodozer.  Cheers!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## mrg (Nov 17, 2016)

Was going to post some girls in bikinis or a killed Galaxy 500 but this is the CABE so enjoy your birthday day, week, month, hell enjoy it till your 41!. https://tse1.mm.bing.net/th?i.d.=OIP.Mfa390ce81b86f39db6bd787f3c36a7beo0&pid=Api&w=222&h=181


----------



## mrg (Nov 17, 2016)

Huh, must be a sigh, the bike pic shows in the draft but not in the post (Scott?) o'well, enjoy the day Mike


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 17, 2016)

mrg said:


> Was going to post some girls in bikinis or a killed Galaxy 500 but this is the CABE so enjoy your birthday day, week, month, hell enjoy it till your 41!. https://tse1.mm.bing.net/th?i.d.=OIP.Mfa390ce81b86f39db6bd787f3c36a7beo0&pid=Api&w=222&h=181



Now that could keep me busy for a while


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 17, 2016)

Happy Birthday Grape Ape


----------



## vincev (Nov 17, 2016)

Happy B Day !!


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 17, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> Happy Birthday Grape Ape
> View attachment 384806



Jacka$$


----------



## cds2323 (Nov 17, 2016)

Desireé said:


> Happy Birthday to my brother from another mother! @fordmike have a cold for me and ride on!]




Sure you wouldn't rather he have a flu or something besides a cold? Lol.

And another Colson pic that reminds me of Fordmike.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## None (Nov 17, 2016)

@cds2323  Hahahaha!   thank you. It has been revised !


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 17, 2016)

Thank you everyone for your well-wishes & HI-larious pics and comments...except for Chris(RobertRiley) of course. I would have rather spent my day riding & enjoying a few cold brews, but unfortunately the "Man" kept me down & chained to my toolbox. Going out to dinner with family and friends in a bit and hope to get back in time for a quick ride into Old Town for that well-deserved frosty beverage. Man...can't believe I'm 40....I'm freaking OLD!


----------



## schwinnja (Nov 17, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Thank you everyone for your well-wishes & HI-larious pics and comments...except for Chris(RobertRiley) of course. I would have rather spent my day riding & enjoying a few cold brews, but unfortunately the "Man" kept me down & chained to my toolbox. Going out to dinner with family and friends in a bit and hope to get back in time for a quick ride into Old Town for that well-deserved frosty beverage. Man...can't believe I'm 40....I'm freaking OLD!




Feliz cumpleanos!   At 40 your still just a pup!

PS  Thanks again for the fork.


----------



## vincev (Nov 17, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> Happy Birthday Mike!!!!



Shouldnt you be out protesting with the other "snowflakes"?


----------



## Schwinn499 (Nov 17, 2016)

mrg said:


> Was going to post some girls in bikinis or a killed Galaxy 500 but this is the CABE so enjoy your birthday day, week, month, hell enjoy it till your 41!. https://tse1.mm.bing.net/th?i.d.=OIP.Mfa390ce81b86f39db6bd787f3c36a7beo0&pid=Api&w=222&h=181



Third one from the left...

Oh yeah, happy birthday Mikey!


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 17, 2016)

Second one from the left! 

Who the heck is Mikey?

I would've chimed in earlier but I couldn't find the thread. Guess you have to be opted in for this private Forum section. 

*Happy Birthday Mikey!*    Enjoy your cake.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 17, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> Second one from the left!
> 
> Who the heck is Mikey?
> 
> ...



Not usually into blondes....but in this case I'll make an exception


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 17, 2016)

Capped off the night with a lil late ride and a Birthday Beer. Hell, if the next 40yrs are filled with bikes and beer, gettin' old may not be so bad afterall


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 17, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Not usually into blondes....but in this case I'll make an exception




The beginning of the mid life crisis, things change. So maybe blondes and Schwinns are in your future.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 17, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> The beginning of the mid life crisis, things change. So maybe blondes and Schwinns are in your future.



AAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:eek::eek::eek::eek::eek:


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 17, 2016)

Schwinn499 said:


> Third one from the left...



 I'll thumb-wrestle you for her.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Nov 18, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> I'll thumb-wrestle you for her.



Best 3 outa 5, ill bring the baby oil....

Wait a minute! Your under a strict LBDT policy last I recall...you leave the brunettes to us single dudes...you can keep those blondes tho[emoji13]


----------



## tech549 (Nov 18, 2016)

little late to the party but,



View attachment 384927


----------



## mike j (Nov 18, 2016)

What he said. Better late than never, and many more.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Nov 18, 2016)

I'm old and slow; but, here goes... Happy Birthday, Mike! [Try to keep them down to one a year].


----------



## Hobo Bill (Nov 18, 2016)

tippin' a pint to your daze in the sun.....


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Nov 18, 2016)

Happy belated, I've been busy getting your new bike ready.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 18, 2016)

Hey!
Did somebody say it was Fordmikes 40th birthday?
Well, here's looking at a 40 Ford, Mike.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## tripple3 (Nov 20, 2016)

Schwinn499 said:


>



Wow C Model in green. Looks a lil small for Mike; May I Try??


----------



## Schwinn499 (Nov 20, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> Wow C Model in green. Looks a lil small for Mike; May I Try??



The ever elusive, and rarely captured on film, "Mike-on-a-Schwinn".


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 20, 2016)

Schwinn499 said:


> The ever elusive, and rarely captured on film, "Mike-on-a-Schwinn".




And he has a smile on his face!


----------



## SHO2010 (Nov 20, 2016)

Your just a kid Mike enjoy until your BODY starts telling you are old.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 20, 2016)

Here's a few more, 40 Fords, Mike.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 20, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> And he has a smile on his face!



I'm obviously insane!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 20, 2016)

don't forget to pencil in a burning rubber session.... in a ford....of course


----------

